# Local news story, safety reminder



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

This article was front page of my local paper this morning. Let's take a few seconds each day to think about what we're doing.:thumbsup:

http://www.thedailyjournal.com/article/20100729/NEWS01/7290314/Falling-tree-kills-E-Vineland-man


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Forget the part about the tree falling on him. Some things are unavoidable and useless to worry about. I like the last part of the story. A guy gets so moved from seeing a child in desperate need, and does something about it. Upon reaching heaven he is sure to hear "Well done good and faithful servant"


----------

